# Game 25: Official Toronto @ Houston GAME THREAD. 12/20. 7:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bosh has always given us trouble, if we can put the clamps on him and control the perimeter games of Rose and Peterson we should be able to get a victory out of this. As long as we don't have an 11 point lead going into the 4th quarter, write this down as a W.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Raptors are a mess right now, Houston should take this one. They can't really slow down Yao.

My prediciton:

Rockets - 95
Raptors - 87


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao MUST stay out of foul trouble, if he enters the 2nd half with 1 foul or less I say it's a sure win for us. The Williams should be joining the Raps today so they'll probably have some rotation adjustments to make.

Goooooooooo Rockets!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Houston 88
Toronto 81


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Toronto 116, Houston 85


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors 92-88

Bosh and Mo Pete are going to have big games.
Book it.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re:*

Raptors 96-94

Rafer Alston will knock down some threes, it seems we have trouble rotating out to Skip... in our first game against Toronto, Skip had 7 open looks from behind the arc. Its gonna be the same story this game... Theyll beat us from the perimeter a la Skip, Mo Pete, Marshall, Rose, Murray, Eric Williams etc. 

Bosh and Marshall will look to take advantage of the PF mismatch. Both should have about 18 points and 9 boards.

They just have too many people to spread our defense.

I doubt that chemistry will be a problem for them... Eric Williams will be the only one to crack 5 minutes.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Game Notes*

(1st - 11:30) First play of the game is a missed three by Mo Pete. 

(1st - 9:00) 3 of the first 6 shots of the game have been three-point attempts.

(1st - 6:00) Half of Toronto's field goal attempts are threes by Alston, Rose, and Peterson. Good thing they arent draining any. TMac is really fighting for those boards, he has 5 rbds already.

(1st - 3:00) Spoon makes a sub for Yao. Yao is having a great quarter. 3-3 from the field; 4-4 from the line. 10 points and 4 boards.

additional note: AI has 42 in 3 quarters

(End of 1st) Marshall hits a 3 to tie the game at 24. TMac finishes the period with 6 boards.

(beginning of 2nd) TMac makes a early period surge... 2 threes, 2 field goals, and a steal in under a minute.

(2nd 6:00) TMac is yanked from the game. Yao missed two shots. Matt Bonner is kicking our @ss. Donyell Marshall is creating problems all over the place... stealing from our guards, forwards, and Yao.

(2nd 4:00) Toronto has their first lead of the game on a layup by Milt. Toronto is playing a very well rounded game... everyone is getting looks and shooting the ball relatively well. Matt Bonner still kicking our @ss. 

(2nd - 2:00) Jalen Rose, Bosh and Alston are coming back in the game for Bonner, Marshall, and Milt. Fresh legs, fresh offense, really spreading our D well.

(Half time) Chris Bosh and Woods are in foul trouble... good new for us. Mo T and Juwan Howard have 2 a piece. 

Additional Note: AI finishes the game with 51 but loses.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

McGrady and Yao both having big game

Jacksoon looking for his 24th consecutive 3 in a game


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pass by Sura (I think) to Yao who dunked it over Rafer. Yao with 23, Rockets up by 9


----------



## .fusion. (Apr 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> Jacksoon looking for his 24th consecutive 3 in a game


JJ is trying too hard to get a 3. He's only 0-6 from the perimeter


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Yao and T-Mac going nuts.  Good.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Absolutely awesome game to watch as a Houston fan, we scored 114 points in regulation!!!

Yao with 40pts (13-16 shooting, 14-18 ft), 10 rebs
T-Mac with 34 (12-21 shooting, 8-11ft), 12 rebs, 7assts
Mo Taylor shooting 6-7 off the bench

I know not every team plays defense like the Raps, but man that was a nice game to watch... ball movement was 100x better than beginning of season, T-Mac playing super unselfish and taking good shots, Yao unstoppable down load.... I LOVE IT!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I went to the game tonight, best game I've seen Houston play since Yao vs Shaq part 1. When Houston feeds Yao the ball in the low post, this is what happens. He is a one man wrecking machine, Houston could never quite pull away but with Yao attacking the basket the Raptors didn't have a chance to win this one. 

It's great to see JVG writing up plays for Yao, there was one play I remember when it seemed like they were going to isolate Mcgrady but they swung it to the top of the key where Juwan Howard was and then sent it down low to Yao right away, who spun off his man right into the middle of the lane. 

Of course, alot of the space Yao got was because Howard and Taylor were hitting their shots. McGrady... well the guy doesn't need space. Flat out amazing the ease with which he scores. 

Attendance was pretty bad, but if the Rockets keep playing like this it will go up in NO time at all.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> I went to the game tonight, best game I've seen Houston play since Yao vs Shaq part 1. When Houston feeds Yao the ball in the low post, this is what happens. He is a one man wrecking machine, Houston could never quite pull away but with Yao attacking the basket the Raptors didn't have a chance to win this one.
> 
> It's great to see JVG writing up plays for Yao, there was one play I remember when it seemed like they were going to isolate Mcgrady but they swung it to the top of the key where Juwan Howard was and then sent it down low to Yao right away, who spun off his man right into the middle of the lane.
> ...


Yah I heard it was just 14,000+ tonight, terrible.... and didn't you pick a great game to go to?  

Yao just looked so much better tonight, he got in position, he caught the ball well, he ran the floor, he contested shots but stayed out of foul trouble... and when his game was going his way, he began making nice shots too. This is the Yao Ming that made me believe he can become one of the best players in the NBA, seeing him perform tonight was something.

And Kudos to T-Mac too, the guy played a new flawless game outside of some missed shots. He blew by defenders whenever he had a chance, and made great passes. That behind-the-back to JJ was smoooooth....

I'm just crossing my fingers and hope we can pull off something like this most nights...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> That behind-the-back to JJ was smoooooth....


I didn't realize until the end of the game that the shot by JJ wasn't a three-pointer. I was sitting in the seats behind the basket (not close to the court, though) and it was clear to everyone that he was behind the line. Some other fans were talking about how the ref next to him overruled it as a two-pointer.

A shame he didn't get to break the record for most consecutive treys by a Rocket.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>
> And Kudos to T-Mac too, the guy played a new flawless game outside of some missed shots. _He blew by defenders whenever he had a chance_, and made great passes.


That dunk at the beginning of the game was insane. I can't believe the Raptors had Murray defending TMac for so long, the guy was humiliated. 

Got a good look at Marshall tonight... boy can that guy stroke three's.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Uh-oh,i missed an awesome game i woke up early in the morning and thought it would not be an exciting game then fell asleep again. 

Yao's FGP is just incredible!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao seduced TMAC to Houston by scoring 37 pts in Rox--Magic game,who would be seduced to Houston this time?Marshall?Rose?


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

WOW, what a ripper of a game! 

Great to see both T-Mac and Yao getting double doubles, and both scoring 30plus! McGrady a few assists shy of a TD. This is what most Houston fans have been hoping for, hopefully they can keep this up. I know they can!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I was at the game,too...and saw Yao and T-mac play their best game as a duo all season. That pass by T-mac to JJ in the 3rd I believe,was the sickest pass I've seen all year. 

My Quote after that pass.., "LETS GO HOME LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.LETS GO HOME"

BUT DAMN WHAT A PASS!! The Rockets played a hell of a game,best offensive game i've seen from them all year (well damn,when have they scored more than 105). T-mac and Yao getting 60+ pts in a game =


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> I was at the game,too...and saw Yao and T-mac play their best game as a duo all season. That pass by T-mac to JJ in the 3rd I believe,was the sickest pass I've seen all year.
> 
> My Quote after that pass.., "LETS GO HOME LADIES AND GENTLEMEN.LETS GO HOME"
> ...


i just downloaded the game and watched it.that pass of TMAC reminded me of Magic Johnson


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Highlights of the game:

http://207.218.250.41/videos/2004-2005/vsRaptors122004/vsRaptorsHighlights.avi


----------

